# My 2nd Grow Journal. LST, SOG, SCROG, Super Crop.



## snutter (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Everyone! Glad you decided to drop in on my 2nd grow journal. I've decided to try a few different techniques with this grow. Right now I have a plant that I am using LST on, another that I am doing super cropping with, and 6 clones that I will decide to SOG or SCROG (not sure if I need the screen or not because I'm going to keep the plants relatively small. Time will tell). And the 4th plant I will grow normally as a "control" plant to compare results to the other techniques. 

As usual, I am growing White Rhino. The only addition I am going to try and add during flowering is Co2. I'm still working on that at the moment though...Need a generator, heheh.

Here's my specs:

Strain: White Rhino.
Medium: Hydroton Rocks.
Growing style: DWC!
Methods: 1 LST, 1 SOG or SCROG, 1 Super Cropping, and 1 untouched plant (Veg'd from clone, no techniques used).
Nutes: General Hydroponics Flora Micro and Flora Bloom using Lucas Formula.
Additives: Super Thrive during veg, Epsom Salt (magnesium sulfate) during Flower.
pH: 5.3 to 5.6 never above 5.8 or below 5.3
ppm: 800 to 1200 general range.
DWC reservoir size: 18 gallons filled to 12 with nutrient solution.
Feeding schedule: Fresh nutes after 12 gallons of fresh water has been added.
Lights: 3 - 60W full spectrum for clones; 2 - 400W Metal Halide for veg; 4 - 400W HPS in flower room.
Light Schedule: Clones - 24hr/day; Veg - 24hr/day; Flower - 12/12
Temps: 75 degrees lights on; 60 degrees lights off.
humidity: sitting perfectly in the normal range right around 50% to 60%
Size of grow rooms: Veg/clone room - 8' x 8' x 8'; Flower room - 7' x 8' x 15' (840 cubic ft. of space).
How long Veg'd: 5 weeks.
Expected harvest: Who the hell knows? I'm going to give up any attempts at guessing this for now until I learn my crop a little better.

Ok, so below are some pictures of what I have going at the moment. The first picture is just looking in to my veg room. Pics 2, 3, and 4 show my plants veg'ing. The 2 plants on the left are already being used for LST and super cropping. The one on the left is going through LST now, and the one next to it will be the super cropped plant. The bigger one will eventually make it in to the flower room, but for now she's my clone momma. 

Picture #5 shows my clones that I will be using for either SOG or SCROG. At this point, I think I will just do a small SOG grow with them. I don't plan on letting them get very tall. There are 6 clones in there. In picture #6, you can see my old cloner. It's just an igloo cooler that I use to use with a peice of glass over it. There are 3 clones in it, and they are ready to be transplanted. I'm not sure what I will do with them. I'm thinking about sticking them in one bucket and putting then straight in to flower just for the hell of it. Pics 7 and 8 are just of my new Dome Cloner. I dig it. It's working really well for me, and it's really all I need for my growing purposes..

Now The last 2 pictures are of a plant that I already have in the flower room. I am just showing it because I wanted to point out that I truly did learn my lesson from the last grow. Notice that I lollipopped the shit out of it... And I pruned out all the inside garbage as well. It really seems to like this. It's at day 25 of flowering. There is a plant to the right of it that is in day 38 of flowering. You can just make out a little bit of her bushiness in the lower right hand corner of the pictures. I haven't cleaned her up as well as I need to yet. Those branches will be gone tonight!

Ok, enough rambling by me for now. I hope that I see a lot of people here from my last grow thread, and new ones as well.

Unlike some people, I DO NOT mind if you post in this thread. Post away, every one. I encourage all feed back and I try to respond to everyone as best I can...

Off we go..

-S

PS
One last thing. PLEASE DO NOT type my user name in your posts....PLEASE. Something like, "hey snu#er, good post!" Leave my name out..  The reason is, I don't want it to possibly be googled by friends that know me by this nickname... I didn't realize that you could google names and have them point to this website when I created my account. Thank you for understanding!!!


----------



## hardroc (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea!!!!!!!!! looks like I got a front row seat, sweet. Nice beautiful green leafs bro and look at that massiff stalk, looking good already snut ol' boy


----------



## Dirtfree (Jan 29, 2010)

Alright I ll be able to follow this one from the begining!! Nice job on the last grow!!

Good Luck and may the ganja gods shine apon you!!


----------



## snutter (Jan 29, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Yea!!!!!!!!! looks like I got a front row seat, sweet. Nice beautiful green leafs bro and look at that massiff stalk, looking good already snut ol' boy


hahah... I wondered who'd take pole position. Good to see you here buddy!!!



Dirtfree said:


> Alright I ll be able to follow this one from the begining!! Nice job on the last grow!!
> 
> Good Luck and may the ganja gods shine apon you!!


Thanks for stopping by, dirtfree!!! I hope to hit the 2lb mark from 4 plants this time (well 3, and a small SOG), so I'm gonna definitely be needing the ganja gods to !!! 

-S


----------



## snutter (Jan 29, 2010)

One thing I guess I should mention right away...

For this grow, as you already have read, I'm trying 4 different styles. Regular growing (a cloned plant veg'd and then flowered with no techniques used) as my control plant, SOG or SCROG, LST, and super-cropping. however, I don't have all 4 plants going in the flower room at the same time like I did with my last 4. I pretty much have these staggered 2 weeks apart. So, there will be a 2 week lag in between each harvest. 

Still, I think this will be a fun grow, and we can all enjoy BS'in about growin killer pot, and what it takes to do just that! 

Personally, I'm trying to figure out which method produces the most weed with a 5 week veg period... Having said that, I think SOG will win this grow. #1, I don't have to veg for 5 weeks (I'm thinking 2 or 3 weeks at the most), and #2, I'm going to have 6 plants in one of my 18 gallon totes. If each plant yields oh lets say 1.5 ounces, that's 9 oz's right there... I don't think any of the other's will match that with a 5 week veg. But this is just guessing on my part... Knowing for sure is the point of this fun grow. 

My long term goal is to be pulling one reservoir out of the flower room each week. I'd like what ever is in that reservoir to produce no less than 6 oz's. So, 6 oz's a week is a pound and a half a month....I think that's a reasonable goal.... We'll see. Whatta ya all think?

-S


----------



## razoredge (Jan 29, 2010)

nice man.. I been a mad man myself.. its nice to see you right back in the dirver seat on a grow.. with a 5 week gev time I think anything will work.. just make sure you clean up all of the bottom clones of your girls


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 29, 2010)

Don't mean to be a downer but googling your name this thread comes up third  I'll watch you try to hit that goal though.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 29, 2010)

i thought about someone seeing my name in here but decided it just aint high on my list of worries most of my friends are doing this too


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 29, 2010)

thought about changing my user name but decided against that too been using this one so long im used to it plus i have a cannabis med. card & had to stop & think maybe someone else might not be in my position & have things to loose i hope you achieve your goal & no-one ''googles'' you good luck h.h.


----------



## snutter (Jan 29, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Don't mean to be a downer but googling your name this thread comes up third  I'll watch you try to hit that goal though.


Yeah, I know man. I thought that If I put asterisks in front and after my name, it wouldn't google. That didn't work. That's why I changed it to "my" grow journal. the first post it was "snu#er's" grow journal. I checked google, and bam, there is was. Plus a profile link too. BUT, they will go away in time. The word snu#er gets used a lot, and the RIU shit will get buried....at least I hope... heheh.

Oh well.... Can't do shit about it now... 

Thanks for coming along on this thread, bro! good to see you!

-S


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 29, 2010)

Snutter, any chance you could split your 6 clones into groups of 3. One group lolipopped, and the other left alone. Quite a few people would enjoy seeing some results from that.


----------



## snutter (Jan 30, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> Snutter, any chance you could split your 6 clones into groups of 3. One group lolipopped, and the other left alone. Quite a few people would enjoy seeing some results from that.



Well unfortunately those 6 clones are specifically for the SOG grow... I plan on having 5 or 6 plants in just ONE reservoir. If I did as you ask, I'd have to have more reservoirs used... And I just don't have the space for that. However, I do have 2 plants in my flower room right now, and they are both totally lollipopped... maybe we can use them as some sort of comparison...???

I'm open to any suggestions and ideas...

-S


----------



## jflo (Jan 30, 2010)

wassup sn*&^^R..hehe

hey I like the multiple approach thing you got going! very scientific.

question:
Your teacher you've referred to as a "master" did he use the same nute sched? Just wondering if he was droppin some bud enhancers in during flowering and not telling you about it(like big bud, or gravity etc). Cuz you said he got more yield...just a thought.
ps you got any good pics of the dried rhino from the harvest? like to see the upclose of that frosty shiiiiiit/





snutter said:


> Yeah, I know man. I thought that If I put asterisks in front and after my name, it wouldn't google. That didn't work. That's why I changed it to "my" grow journal. the first post it was "snu#er's" grow journal. I checked google, and bam, there is was. Plus a profile link too. BUT, they will go away in time. The word snu#er gets used a lot, and the RIU shit will get buried....at least I hope... heheh.
> 
> Oh well.... Can't do shit about it now...
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 30, 2010)

snutter said:


> Well unfortunately those 6 clones are specifically for the SOG grow... I plan on having 5 or 6 plants in just ONE reservoir. If I did as you ask, I'd have to have more reservoirs used... And I just don't have the space for that. However, I do have 2 plants in my flower room right now, and they are both totally lollipopped... maybe we can use them as some sort of comparison...???
> 
> I'm open to any suggestions and ideas...
> 
> -S


Oh well. Maybe on your next grow, you could do it.


----------



## snutter (Jan 30, 2010)

jflo said:


> wassup sn*&^^R..hehe
> 
> hey I like the multiple approach thing you got going! very scientific.
> 
> ...


Yes, same nute schedule. also used the super thrive like I do, and epsom salt as well.. I think he may have been pruning a little differently than I. Or maybe his plants were just bigger than I remember. I still think that one plant under a 400W HPS bulb yielding almost 8 oz's is pretty darn good though..

I'll take some pics of the dried out rhino... Almost all of it has been gotten rid of, but I did save an oz for my self. heheh..


----------



## snutter (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Y'all...

Here's a some pics of the plants... I just wanted to show a couple things.

Pics 1 and 2 are of the LST plant. You can see 2nd tie on her. She has 2 more weeks of Veg time, and I plan on doing some hardcore tying/training!! 

Pic #3 is of the plant I am super-cropping. I don't really know if I am doing it correctly or not. Basically what I am doing is I am gently pinching all the main colas at 3 or 4 points on the stem and rolling it back and forth between my fingers until I've gently broken up the inside. This should cause the plant to put more effort in to stem development, and fatten it up. I am hoping that this stem fatness will transfer to bud fatness. At least, that is what I have read is suppose to happen. We'll see.

Picture #4 is of the "control" plant. This plant started from a clone, veg'd for 5 weeks and went straight in to the flower room last night. I haven't done anything to her what so ever.

Picture #5 is of 2 plants that I have in the flower room. I have "lollipopped" the shit out of both of them. I am very interested to see how this affects them. I have also been pruning out any and all inside bullshit leaves so that as many LUMENS as possible can hit the colas. They do seem a lot fatter at this point than my last plants when they were at the same point in flower (picture #6).

The very last picture is just a pretty flower! 

Well, I just wanted to put out a quick update. Updates are cool!!

One thing I would like to point out: Check out the Beautiful Green Color of my LST, Super Crop, and Control plants. They are such a nice deep dark green. So damn healthy!!! I couldn't be happier. It seems to me that they respond very well to my nutrient and additive schedules... 


-S


----------



## snutter (Jan 31, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> Oh well. Maybe on your next grow, you could do it.


I will be more than happy to. I think that it is a great experiment to try. I will do it in 2 or 3 months. remind me that we talked about doing this in a couple months, if you remember... being a stoner, I tend to forget good ideas and replace them with other good ideas, if you know what I'm saying.. hahah.

-S


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 31, 2010)

snutter said:


> I will be more than happy to. I think that it is a great experiment to try. I will do it in 2 or 3 months. remind me that we talked about doing this in a couple months, if you remember... being a stoner, I tend to forget good ideas and replace them with other good ideas, if you know what I'm saying.. hahah.
> 
> -S


Ill make sure to remember. Bob Smith here(I think thats his name) is doing the same thing starting sometime in February. Theres a long lollipopping thread here that had lots of debate. He's gonna do a detailed grow journal to try and help settle the debate. The more people that do it, the more reliable the end results.


----------



## snutter (Jan 31, 2010)

jflo said:


> wassup sn*&^^R..hehe
> 
> hey I like the multiple approach thing you got going! very scientific.
> 
> ...


The more I think about it, the more I wonder if he did do some things as far as additives that I don't know about. Who knows....And to be honest, I don't care any longer. I'm on my own now, and happy to be. This is a damn funny journey, filled with many ups and downs, and lots and lots of room for improvement. And I'm enjoying the hell out of the learning curve. like most of us out there, I only want to get better and put out the best quality smoke I possibly can!! 

Per your request, I attached a couple of pics. The first is a dried out ounce, and the 2nd is of a nice dry bud. Enjoy. 

I have to say, I love the "whiteness" of the White Rhino. Super Cool!!!

-S


----------



## snutter (Jan 31, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> Ill make sure to remember. Bob Smith here(I think thats his name) is doing the same thing starting sometime in February. Theres a long lollipopping thread here that had lots of debate. He's gonna do a detailed grow journal to try and help settle the debate. The more people that do it, the more reliable the end results.


Can you point me to the thread (the lollipop thread)? I'd be happy to throw in the results of the 2 plants that I have in my flower room right now that are lollipopped...


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 31, 2010)

snutter said:


> Can you point me to the thread (the lollipop thread)? I'd be happy to throw in the results of the 2 plants that I have in my flower room right now that are lollipopped...


Well if you want to get ate alive by UB, by all means go ahead...

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/244201-lollipopping.html

The problem with your two plants is that they aren't finished, so you dont have much results to go on .

Until someone completes a grow journal of lollipopping vs not on clones it'll just be everyones opinion for the most part and no definite answer.


----------



## snutter (Jan 31, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> Well if you want to get ate alive by UB, by all means go ahead...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/244201-lollipopping.html
> 
> ...


Ah, ok I understand. Well then, we'll just have to do a full experiment then. Soon enough I'll have space and I'll make it happen. Unless someone else does first..

thanks, DC..

-S


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 31, 2010)

snutter said:


> Ah, ok I understand. Well then, we'll just have to do a full experiment then. Soon enough I'll have space and I'll make it happen. Unless someone else does first..
> 
> thanks, DC..
> 
> -S


Whenever Bob Smith starts his experiment, Ill throw you the link.


----------



## jflo (Jan 31, 2010)

hey thanx for the dry pics!!! nice dank.

I think you are right about the sog prolly winning. Its just common sense that having many smaller plants that dont have grow huge to produce alot each plant will beat a single plant that has to get enormous and use up so much more resources to produce as much as you want to get. 

PLus I like that you are going perpetual on a week basis, this will give you 8 more times you try different tweaking to analyze your methods. I am just so friggin impatient! I cant wait 8 weeks to get results... I'm going to go a 10 cycle one plant per. I gotta stay under legal limits(12 plants total), and I ain't in cali.

You Cali fuckers are so spoiled!! lol jk.

One more thing, as a test you might try throwing in a bud enhancer into one of the bigger girls just to see if they make a difference, I know you like to keep it simple but one product wouldnt be a hassel.



Just a thought, cuz from how happy and green yer girlz were the last time, I was a little suprised they didnt pull close to an elbow each, there had to be something that denied them the density and heaviness they looked like they were going to have.
I hear good things about "gravity" and "big bud" products.


----------



## hardroc (Feb 1, 2010)

hey budz, you were wondering about my party cup girls, the link is in my sig


----------



## snutter (Feb 2, 2010)

hardroc said:


> hey budz, you were wondering about my party cup girls, the link is in my sig


Right on man. I'll check it out now!

-S


----------



## cappeeler09 (Feb 8, 2010)

lookin good bro,rep to u
check out my 2nd grow journal,its cheese
just harvested 
tell me what u think bro
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/277194-cheese-journal-2nd-grow.html
peace


----------



## snutter (Feb 9, 2010)

cappeeler09 said:


> lookin good bro,rep to u
> check out my 2nd grow journal,its cheese
> just harvested
> tell me what u think bro
> ...


I'll check it out real soon.

To everyone else, Update coming VERY soon. Sorry it's been a while, and a LOT of shit has happened, including a DISASTER!!!  It turned out ok, but man on man it could have been real bad....real bad...

-S


----------



## snutter (Feb 9, 2010)

I went over to my other brother's house. He told me he had some pot like he'd NEVER seen, touched, or smoked before in his life, and said it was the kill... I was intrigued...

He busted out a nugget sized bud of weed that I shit-you-not was almost the size of my closed fist. It was at least 3/4 the size of my closed fist. What was even more impressive was that it was HARD-AS-A-ROCK dense!!! I would try to gently squeeze it to get it to let go of some of it's scent, and it would totally resist my squeezing attempts (smelled killer anyway tho). I finally said to my bro, this is some bad ass weed, how does it smoke??? He said, "the shit gets me high as a kite. One of those cool cerebral highs where you just float around the house doing shit and loving life." My last thought was, "sounds pretty sweet."

Needless to say, he was right.

As the night progressed, he finally dropped the bomb on me: "Hey man, the weed we've been smoking.....I got a few seeds out of it. I bought an ounce, and I didn't get many seeds, but I got enough." I was super stoked. 

He gave me 5 (he thinks I'm friends with a grower on the other side of town, and that's where I get all my smoke). I went home and germ'd 3. So far far 2 of the 3 have fully cracked, are in rock wool, and are growing as we speak. The 3rd one just broke it's shell and the tap root is pressing out as we speak... Can you say Hell Yeah?!?!??! I can!!!

I used the seed chart to try and determine what the seeds he gave me are. It looks to me like 3 Female, and 2 Male. We'll see. All I know is I am very excited to grow this weed!!!

It is called, Amsterdam Flame. It seems to be mostly Indica Dominant, but the high didnt seem like it to me. We'll see as the grow progresses and I get to smoke some of my own home-grown. 

I'm going to start a thread for this weed on it's own. I think it's going to blow some people's minds around here. It's AMAZING to look at, touch, squeeze (which you can't cause it's too dense), smell, and smoke. The shit's a knock out.

Ok, I'm sorry I rambled on so hard on this thread about a strain that I am starting, instead of letting you all know what's been going on with my 2nd grow.... I know, I SUCK!!!! So sue me!!! Heheheheheh. Ok, a new update, with pics, and all the shit coming VERY soon.

Later Y'all
-S


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't hear anything about the disaster! Hope they're ok.


----------



## Concord Dawn (Feb 9, 2010)

quite messing with my head man, LoL, that was weird


----------



## DaveCoulier (Feb 9, 2010)

snutter said:


> I went over to my other brother's house. He told me he had some pot like he'd NEVER seen, touched, or smoked before in his life, and said it was the kill... I was intrigued...
> 
> He busted out a nugget sized bud of weed that I shit-you-not was almost the size of my closed fist. It was at least 3/4 the size of my closed fist. What was even more impressive was that it was HARD-AS-A-ROCK dense!!! I would try to gently squeeze it to get it to let go of some of it's scent, and it would totally resist my squeezing attempts (smelled killer anyway tho). I finally said to my bro, this is some bad ass weed, how does it smoke??? He said, "the shit gets me high as a kite. One of those cool cerebral highs where you just float around the house doing shit and loving life." My last thought was, "sounds pretty sweet."
> 
> ...


Looking forward to a grow and smoke report of the seeds. Are you gonna do any inbreeding with them? Maybe you should give some seeds to your buddies *wink wink* hehe.


----------



## snutter (Feb 10, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> Looking forward to a grow and smoke report of the seeds. Are you gonna do any inbreeding with them? Maybe you should give some seeds to your buddies *wink wink* hehe.


Funny you should ask. One thing I've heard a few people say about white rhino is that the nugs are not quite as tight as they'd like them to be...  This amsterdam flame shit is super tight, and killer. I'm thinking that if I do in fact get a male plant, I'll harvest some pollen and select one cola on one of my plants to pollinate. Amsterdam Flame crossed with White Rhino.... What shall we call it??

Amsterdam Rhino? White Flame (I fuggin like that name!!!)? Amsterdam White? Rhino Flame?? hahaha.

I like Rhino Flame and White Flame the best...

-S


----------



## snutter (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello friends,

Sorry for so many days going by with out any update. Not much has really happened except the plants are Veg'ing away...

The first pic is of the super-cropped plant. It is doing really well. I'm surprised at a few things. One; when I pinch and roll the stalks, i always get nervous that I'm going to break it in half. But man, Mary Jane is an extremely tough plant. After each pinching/rolling, the top will lilt over to the side, but in a couple of days they'll be standing straight up again. Two; the stalks are almost twice as thick now compared to other stalks of equal size and length. That's very cool, and I hope it transfers in to more bud-mass. And three; I'm having trouble getting all the main growing colas to be at the same heighth. I'm going to have to put a little more effort in to this aspect of the grow. I want them to be equal height, if possible.

The 2nd picture is the LST plant. It's hard to see in the picture, but all the main shoots are folded over at the moment to let some of the outside shoots catch up. I'm looking forward to a very nice, thick, even canopy on this one. The plant is already friggin huge! She needs to get in to the flower room ASAP. I'm thinking 10 days she goes in.

The third picture is of a smaller plant that I am just begining LST training on. It's coming along nicely. Just put her in here for fun. 

As for the control plant, she's in the flower room now, and the lights are off so no picture today. She's big, beautiful, and healthy as can be. 

The SOG or SCROG clones are not fairing so well. So far I've had 2 out of 6 that didn't root. This has never happened to me before. I'm using a new medium to root in (can't remember what it's called, it's some sort of soft brown shit, kind of like a sponge). I'm a little pissed about this because I need 5 plants for my planned SOG/SCROG experiment. I took another clone, and I hope she'll root quickly. It looks like I may only have 4 for the experiment though. Sorry, I didn't take any pics of the clones. I forgot.

The last picture is of my two new seedlings. I think that I reported that these are amsterdam flame. That's not correct. They are bag seed from some killer bud my brother had. Sorry for the confusion. It's going to be fun to grow. The bud was the rock hardest nugs I've ever touched.

AND NOW about the DISASTER.... So, i put a new clone in to one of my 5 gallon reservoirs. The lights were up high in the veg room, so I decided to place one of my 18 gallon totes upside down and put the 5 gallon res on top of it. BAD idea. The stupid stoner that I am, I didn't think about it possibly collapsing. Which it did. Completely full of 5 gallons of water!!! I don't know when it fell over, but I'm sure it was at least 12 hours later that I found it. Luckily for me, my grow room is built in an unfinished section of the house. It fell over right next to a wall (which is built on top of concrete), and the water drained right down the side of the concrete form, to the basement, which is dirt. That was lucky. The poor plant was laying all squished up and shit, and the roots were completely dry... I filled it back up with fresh nutes, put the plant back in to the reservoir, and crossed my fingers. Once again, Mary Jane proves what a hardy plant she is. She took right back off growing like nothing had ever happened.

There's an important point to mention here. If I had any of my cords, power strips, or ballasts on the ground, that could have created a bad situation, and who knows, maybe even an electrical fire while no one was home. I've seen grow room pics with ballasts on the floor, or other electrical devices. This accident was a good reminder: Keep ALL electrical devices/equipment off the floors if at all possible. It's just good practice and a smart thing to do.

Well, I'll catch you all later. I'm 10 days away from another harvest (just 1 plant). I plan on posting pics of her here though, just for the fun of it. She's got some very sweet colas on her. Can't wait to see what she yields.

-S

PS
Notice that the stems on my baby seedlings are a nice GREEN??? Now, have you ever noticed that most of the soil growers stems are usually RED when they are this young? I have. If you haven't already, start watching for this when ever you see new seedling pictures. It seems like 9 out of 10 times , RED stems. Red stem is not good. The plant is already showing that there is going to be a problem, and soon...

PPS
now watch my stems turn red on me.. hahahah.


----------



## snutter (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's one more picture of the LST plant. I like this one better than the one in the last message. It shows the plant being bent over better... The two colas to the right are the ones that I am trying to let grow taller to catch up with the ones on the left that are bent over at the moment...

-S


----------



## hardroc (Feb 11, 2010)

Looking healthy as ever bro............you sure got yourself a nice green thumb


----------



## TheGreenThumbNewb (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice grow, subscribed. Look forward to learning from it. Happy Tokin!


----------



## SeanIzen (Feb 13, 2010)

sweet set up! I like all the different experiments you have going on. *Subscribed*


----------



## snutter (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Sean. Glad to have you on board. 

All, I will be taking new pics tonight and will have a new update as well. The girls are looking lovely as ever. 

I'm also a few days away from a harvest. I'll post some pics from it here, just for gits and shiggles. There are some very nice colas that I want to show off.. 

-S


----------



## snutter (Feb 15, 2010)

Damnit guys...

my SOG clones are not yet rooted and I'm getting a bit pissed about it. They should be in full veg by now!!!!

I took the clones over 2 and half weeks ago, and I'm still not seeing roots. There are roots, but none coming out the bottom of the shit.

I tried using this new type of material to root in. I usually use rock wool, but I bought this other brown sponge type of shit. It's pH neutral, so i thought it would be cool. But so far, no roots poking out of the bottoms.... I want to get my SOG started!!! I've already built the new reservoir for it. It has 5 sites in one lid. It's going to be super cool!!

But god damnit, i can't use the friggin thing until those stupid clones get to where I need them!! I've never seen it take so long here for roots to form.

Hell, my 2 new seedlings already have roots coming out of the bottom of the rock wool I put them in, and they're only a week old. They'll be in a reservoir in 3 or 4 more days, which I am happy about.

just a quick update. More tonight with pics...I hope..

-S


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 15, 2010)

Are the cubes your talking about rapid rooters or root riot? I am going to attempt cloning in root riot for my third round, so I hope that's not what you're talking about. Maybe I'll do a trial clone soon just to make sure my technique is down.


----------



## SeanIzen (Feb 15, 2010)

are the clones being kept warm and humid?? If your not already using one I would suggest a warming pad with therm controller. I think those "lollipop" trees are freaking cool! Cant wait to see some pics on the yield from those "bonsai giants" ahhaha


----------



## snutter (Feb 16, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Are the cubes your talking about rapid rooters or root riot? I am going to attempt cloning in root riot for my third round, so I hope that's not what you're talking about. Maybe I'll do a trial clone soon just to make sure my technique is down.


Hi some guy... I'm not sure what they are.. I need to ask my dude down at the grow store. All I know is that they are brown, and liek a sponge. And they fit perfectly in my clone dome tray. I am now finally seeing roots... The plants don't look so hot though. I hope they live.



SeanIzen said:


> are the clones being kept warm and humid?? If your not already using one I would suggest a warming pad with therm controller. I think those "lollipop" trees are freaking cool! Cant wait to see some pics on the yield from those "bonsai giants" ahhaha


Yes, def warm and humid. around 7 degrees, and humidity aroun 80 to 90 percent.

I'll def post pics of the lollipopped plants. In fact, I am harvesting one of them either tomorrow night or the night after.  I'll post pics and a quick blurb about it here..

-S


----------



## snutter (Feb 16, 2010)

Hell all,

quick update time.

Super crop plant: Looking very good. The stem on the main growing colas are fat as hell. You can actually see them get fatter where I did my pinch and roll technique to break up the insides of the stem. As I've said, I hope that fatter stem transfers to fatter colas. We will definitely see.

LST plant: Looking awesome. I'm still having problems getting the canopy to a uniform dimension. I want all the colas to be the same height. This is my first time trying this. I'm definitely learning as I go.

SOG clones: Well, as I said in previous posts, the first clones don't seem to be doing so well. I took 5 new clones last night. I don't think this will set me back on my time schedule at all. I'll just end up putting them in last. I wanted them in earlier than that, but oh well.

Control plant: she's beautiful. Growing big and healthy. Already showing some nice flowers.

Pics are below. You can tell what is what, since I labeleled them all. The last pic is of a flower that I just thought looked really pretty. 

-S


----------



## hardroc (Feb 16, 2010)

dude do you have your rockwool sitting in water in that cooler? That could be why they're not rooting well. You're supost to just keep the rockwool nice and moist not sitting in water. The rockwool doesn't get dry so the roots don't search for water. Correct me if I'm wrong but just trying to help ya out bro


----------



## snutter (Feb 16, 2010)

hardroc said:


> dude do you have your rockwool sitting in water in that cooler? That could be why they're not rooting well. You're supost to just keep the rockwool nice and moist not sitting in water. The rockwool doesn't get dry so the roots don't search for water. Correct me if I'm wrong but just trying to help ya out bro


Good question Hardroc my friend, but the answer is no, the rock wool is above the water line. Like you said, I water them sparingly, and let the root "search" for the water. I keep the rock wool moist at best, never saturated...

Thanks for the suggestion tho dude!


----------



## hardroc (Feb 16, 2010)

cool cool man, just lookin' out for ya


----------



## snutter (Feb 16, 2010)

And I appreciate it dude, thanks!!!


----------



## Holamikey (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks excellent! I have to say, your tutorial on $15 bubbler buckets inspired me to give it a shot, and since it's worked out well so far, I'm starting a new grow soon with totes under a 600w. Keep us updated! Your grows are awesome!


----------



## SeanIzen (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah Sn^tt3r your DIY on a cheap DWC is what i based my hydro set-up on too! Really cant wait to see the end result on the supercropped plant i think its going to awesome!!


----------



## snutter (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I'm stoked to hear that my DIY res's inspired someone....anyone, heheheh... I have a bunch of pics, and updates ready.. I'm harvesting a plant right now. I'll take some pics of it as well, and do an update tomorrow. Just got to stop being lazy and get my ass on here and do some typing.. heheh.

by the way, the super cropped plant is doing so good!! The stems are so friggin thick from me squeezing them. I hope those buds are fat fat fat.. 

-S


----------



## hardroc (Feb 25, 2010)

yea man super cropping is the shit. When you get that big knot where you pinched makes them so thick and strong. Keep up the good work bro. Can't wait to see the harvest pics, what one are you harvesting?


----------



## Holamikey (Mar 4, 2010)

Got any updates for us?


----------



## Holamikey (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey snutter, I hope everything is good. Just dropping by to share some things..... Got a 4x4 tent that I've been testing with a couple small plants from the last grow and no toxicity issues after a week being in there with an open 400w. Got a sweet 600 on the way and made some 3 plant 18 gallon totes. Going to keep up on the Lucas formula for nutes. Also, took 3 clones a week ago off a XXX OG plant I was testing with Lucas in a 5 galling bubbler. Gunna take another 3 clones tomorrow and hopefully in two weeks we'll be doing a full lucas dwc under a digital 600w! All this is possible after reading your threads. So I guess the long and short of all this is, "thank you". I'll keep u posted whenthe grow is on and hopefully you can help I we have any issues. Gotta love being legal in CA! 

Keep up the good work, bro!


----------



## SeanIzen (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah I was beggingin to wonder myself. Hope nothing bad happened seeing as this was a big secret. If you are okay let see some updates the progress will shock us I'm sure! =D


----------



## hardroc (Mar 13, 2010)

yea Snut ol' boy, where ya been, hope everythings good


----------



## snutter (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello all,

I first want to apologize for such a long time between updates. I've been too busy to do them, or when I had time I was just too stoned or too exhausted. Any ways, things have calmed down and I will be doing very regular updates again. I hope that you are all still with me, as this grow is going very very welll.

Updates:

Control Plant: I have harvested the control plant. It had a 5 week veg period and yielded 5 ounces of dry weed. I can't wait to compare it to the other 3 grows.

LST Plant: The LST plants have been moved for the veg room and are now in the flower room. I did 2 LST plants, veg'd 3 weeks, and have them both in 1 DWC reservoir. I think this should yield around 5 oz's as well, but with less veg time.

Super Crop plant: I have HUGE hopes for the harvest/yield of this plant. The cola stems are HUGE from me doing the smash technique. I really hope that this transfer to larger buds on the colas. I'm shocked at how thick some of the stems are on the colas. Gonna be cool.

SOG/SCROG plants: I deceded to go with SOG, and not SCROG. I tood 5 clones that rooted in 11 days and went straight in to one DWC reservoir. I will VEG these for no longer than 3 weeks, perhaps less. They are growing like wild fire. My hopes is that each plant will yield 1.5 oz's. If that happens, then I will get 8 oz's of weed per reservoir. That will be the most efficient use of my reservoirs and space, if that is the case. What I REALLY like about this style is the short amount of veg time. And, I also like that fact that I don't have to let the plants get very large. This is good because the light will cover the 5 plants in one reservoir a lot better than it does one huge plant. I've noticed that with one big plant, the outside colas get a lot less light, and there for do not get as big. However, with 5 small plants in one reservoir, the light is able to cover all of them VERY well. This is my favorite of all the experiments so far.

Below are some pics. These are a week or 2 old, depending. I will take more pics tonight and add them as another update so that you can all see the difference in growth from the last 2 weeks..

I'm very glad to be back. I've missed posting here. I'll be around a lot more often, friends.

-S

PS
the 2 seedlings are bag seed from a friend. The weed they came out of was KILLER. The leaves are big and fat. I'm sure that this is an indica dominant strain.

I will add more pics of the LST plants, the SOG plants, and the super crop plant as well. I need to find them on the computer first.. heheheh. The bud pics that you see in the pics are from the control plant harvest.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank god you're alive lol, glad to hear/see things are going well still. You do some nice work bro


----------



## Concord Dawn (Mar 14, 2010)

dam good lookin buds there, glad everything is good.


----------



## snutter (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello All,

Here's tonight's pictures as promised.

LST Plants: They are in flower and looking strong. I tried to get 10 colas per plant, and believe I succeeded. maybe have more. We'll see.

SOG plants: They are growing VERY fast. They've only been in that Reservoir for a week.. Shorter than I thought. I'm getting 3 inches of growth PER NIGHT!!!! Hell yeah!!! 

Super Crop: She's in flower. She's kicking ass! What else can I say that I didn't say in my last post.

Also, I want to mention the picture of the 5 plants in one reservoir that look like DEATH... hahhahah... Well, 4 of the 5 were actually almost dead. They were clones that I took, and I had absolutely no containers to put them in. There was nothing I could do but wait to get some more mesh baskets (grow store was out). By the time I was able to do anything with them, they were on the brink of death. I don't know if it's possible, but I'm doing my best to bring them back to life. Especially the little one in the middle. She's actually showing small signs of life. We'll see. I'm saying that they all will live... My brother isn't so sure... heheheh. 

And now for the pics. You can tell which is which when you open them by the way I labeled them.

-S

PS
The clone stand picture is strictly for Dave C. He was asking about my cloning set up...


----------



## snutter (Mar 15, 2010)

Where's everyone gone??? No comments? No thoughts? No suggestions? No telling me how much I suck for taking so long to get back on this site??? heheheh.

Shit, maybe I did stay away too long. 

Well, I hope to hear from some of yous guys sooner or later. I hope everyone's grows are going well. Let me know if any of ya have a grow update of your own, or link to your grow journal or photo albums.

-S


----------



## hardroc (Mar 15, 2010)

What else can I say your grows are AWESOME!!!!!!!! Check out my lst grow in my first link in my sig man, alot better than last time, I vegged he longer


----------



## snutter (Mar 15, 2010)

Hahah... I knew I could count on you for a reply, bro.. Thanks!

I'll check out your LST grow now!

-S



hardroc said:


> What else can I say your grows are AWESOME!!!!!!!! Check out my lst grow in my first link in my sig man, alot better than last time, I vegged he longer


----------



## Concord Dawn (Mar 15, 2010)

hey -S, heres my plants, sorry but went with soil and doing great. i still have my hydro setup that i will give another go after this grow, hope your around to give me tips when i start, LoL.


----------



## SeanIzen (Mar 15, 2010)

SNUTTER! your a bad ass man those plants look killer! hahahah sorry for not posting sooner things have been hectic over here too trying to get this new room set up. Are those two bag-seeds the ones you were talking about that your friend or brother gave you that were from the enormous-chronic-mega-buds??! Lookin good man! your grows are freaking awesome! I envy the amount of space you have!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 15, 2010)

Yo S**t** 2nd grow is comin along good man! Excited to see how that SOG test turns out, My Grow was going great till a few days ago, then my lemon skunk shit out on me... Hopefully she will recover.

Hope all is well..


----------



## snutter (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks dude! Glad that you are diggin what you are seeing. 

The answer is yes, those 2 plants are the bag seed plants that my other brother gave to me. I think that I am starting to see why the nugs were so damn huge and tight. These plants have the closest node spacing I think I've ever seen.... AND, the stems are friggin HUGE and THICK!!! It's just unbelievable. I just hope that at least one of them is a girl... Fingers are crossed. The fan leaves are gigantic as well. Like I said, it has to be some sort of indica dominant strain. It also has an excellent growth rate, and seems to be very hardy as well. I'm hoping that one of them will start showing their sex soon, even though there in veg. I'm watching very very closely for the slightest indication of little white hairs. 

Let's hope for a girl.... I'll be posting massive amounts of pictures of the flowering cycle if I do get one. Please please please, gods of the weed, let one be a girl... heheheh.

Thanks for checking in, Sean! I hope you finish getting your room set up soon! You need to get it up and running, brutha!

-S



SeanIzen said:


> SNUTTER! your a bad ass man those plants look killer! hahahah sorry for not posting sooner things have been hectic over here too trying to get this new room set up. Are those two bag-seeds the ones you were talking about that your friend or brother gave you that were from the enormous-chronic-mega-buds??! Lookin good man! your grows are freaking awesome! I envy the amount of space you have!


----------



## snutter (Mar 15, 2010)

It's cool man.... I'm just glad to hear that you have a good grow going, no matter what style you choose!!! 

And hell yeah man, I'll be here to help in any way I can if and when you decide to give hydro another shot!

-S



Concord Dawn said:


> hey -S, heres my plants, sorry but went with soil and doing great. i still have my hydro setup that i will give another go after this grow, hope your around to give me tips when i start, LoL.


----------



## snutter (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm really excited to see how the SOG turns out as well. Not too much longer before they go in to the flower room...

I'm really sorry to hear about the lemon skunk taking a shit on ya... What the heck happened? I really hope you're able to recover them!! Good luck... If you need any help researching the issue, let me know and I'll do some reading on what ever the problem is too.

-S



Michael Phelps said:


> Yo S**t** 2nd grow is comin along good man! Excited to see how that SOG test turns out, My Grow was going great till a few days ago, then my lemon skunk shit out on me... Hopefully she will recover.
> 
> Hope all is well..


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 15, 2010)

Damnnnn, how bigs the main stem in your flower DWC plants...they must be atleast 2.5" diameter! insane!


----------



## SeanIzen (Mar 15, 2010)

Well soon to be mother room is done and since I have my next batch of seed germinating and about 3 days or so from needing pots its lighting a bit of a fire under my ass to get it done. And hey if even one is a male... CULTIVATE IT!! then send me some seeds ahaha! Funny you say how close the node spacing is... these plants im growing right now are basically sounding just the same... Amazingly close node spacing with big busy leaves and their from a bag seed. 

p.s. sorry for sayin your name in big caps hopefully you have figured that whats done is done by choosing your name hahahaha


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 16, 2010)

snutter said:


> I'm really excited to see how the SOG turns out as well. Not too much longer before they go in to the flower room...
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear about the lemon skunk taking a shit on ya... What the heck happened? I really hope you're able to recover them!! Good luck... If you need any help researching the issue, let me know and I'll do some reading on what ever the problem is too.
> 
> -S


I think next grow im going to end up running a big scrog in my cabinet because i honestly think i could use my light more effeciently with a scrog set up.

Ahh its all good man, really like we have talked about its all a big learning curve and its better to learn these kinda things early rather then later on. Im almost positive i know exactly what happened, my rootball inside my reservoir is so big now that when i put the 6gl of water in it this last change out the water filled all the way to the bottom of the net cups not leaving any air between the water and net pots and one of my airhoses going into my reservoir was kinked so the roots where only getting about half the amount of air.

Im just glad nothing happened to my hashplant haze or the mk ultra cause they are both looking spectacular, the main cola on the hashplant haze is a good 6 inches tall and close to a small potato in fatness and i still have a good 4 1/2 weeks atleast!

This pic was taken a week and a half ago

Hashplant haze






Mk Ultra


----------



## Holamikey (Mar 16, 2010)

It's good to have you back! As expected, your grow is looking awesome! I got my new light yesterday so we'll have some good pics and a new journal up soon. Hopefully you don't mind questions cuz I'm sure I'll have some! XXX OG, please be an easy grow.....


----------



## snutter (Mar 18, 2010)

I think I'll take a cutting from each of the 2 bag seed plants today, and get them in the cloner asap. They should be rooted in 10 to 11 days and then I'll throw them in to the flower room and get them sexed. I was hoping that they would just show signs of there sex as they matured, but so far I'm not really seeing anything definite. I'm hoping for at least one girl. 

when I find out the sex and if I get a girl, then do you guys think I should start a new thread for it? Or should I just continue to post updates on that plant in this thread? I guess it doesn't hurt to post updates in this thread..

Also, if I do end up with 2 male plants, then I plan on harvesting some pollen. I will then select on cola from one of my white rhino plants and fertilize it. I love the white rhino, but one thing about it that bothers me is the bud is not quite as tight as I'd like. Now, the bud that the seeds came from on the other had was the absolute tightest bud I've ever seen in my life. It was like touching a rock. And it was killer pot. So my hope is that it would make a great cross between the 2 strains. What do you guys think about that??? 

Let me know... Thanks!

-S


----------



## snutter (Mar 18, 2010)

Also,

Do any of you know anything about pollinating a cola? What I want to know is, when? How long do I let a plant flower before I pollinate a cola? I'm not sure how long it takes for seeds to grow to full maturity. 

I'll wait and see what some of you have to say on this subject. if I don't get a definitive answer, I'll do some reading and figure it out.

So, anybody??? 

-S


----------



## DaveCoulier (Mar 18, 2010)

snutter said:


> Also,
> 
> Do any of you know anything about pollinating a cola? What I want to know is, when? How long do I let a plant flower before I pollinate a cola? I'm not sure how long it takes for seeds to grow to full maturity.
> 
> ...


Fdd2black has a sticky about making seeds. Check it out.


----------



## snutter (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks dude!!! That was a great thread by him!! I now know what I needed to know! 

-S



DaveCoulier said:


> Fdd2black has a sticky about making seeds. Check it out.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 18, 2010)

Yo S....R fdd's method works perfect to cause i pollenated one branch on the mk ultra and on the hashplant haze with this super bush male i had and all the seeds are almost all developed and they still got another 3 weeks of flower.

Also i think you should just keep us updated with this thread, it will just be easier for us to keep up with all your progress.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 18, 2010)

snutter said:


> Also,
> 
> Do any of you know anything about pollinating a cola? What I want to know is, when? How long do I let a plant flower before I pollinate a cola? I'm not sure how long it takes for seeds to grow to full maturity.
> 
> ...


Go for the lower buds, not your prime colas! They'll still produce seed no problem and your prime buds will remain untainted.


----------



## snutter (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, FDD seems to really know what he's talking about. And he's able to explain things in a clear and concise manner, and has good reasoning for doing what he does. He doesn't just sprew a bunch of bullshit for the sake of trying to sound like a know it all, unlike some threads I've read on this site. I sometimes get so mad at the bad information / advice that I read...

Also, thanks for answering my other question. I agree with you, it'll be easier just to continue updating on those 2 plants in this thread since I've already basically been posting about them here anyways. Thanks for the advice, bro.

-S



Michael Phelps said:


> Yo S....R fdd's method works perfect to cause i pollenated one branch on the mk ultra and on the hashplant haze with this super bush male i had and all the seeds are almost all developed and they still got another 3 weeks of flower.
> 
> Also i think you should just keep us updated with this thread, it will just be easier for us to keep up with all your progress.


----------



## snutter (Mar 19, 2010)

My thoughts exactly, dude!!! I believe that even for a lower cola, plenty of seeds will be produced. It only takes one good female seed and I'll be good to go. My plan will be to germinate about 10 seeds and hope to get 4 or 5 females from the cross. I want to make sure that I have enough to pick from... I want to make sure that the plant I choose to be the mother has the best characteristics of both plants that she comes from. 

-S




Someguy15 said:


> Go for the lower buds, not your prime colas! They'll still produce seed no problem and your prime buds will remain untainted.


----------



## Holamikey (Mar 19, 2010)

Excellent call! I have some masterxjack pollen I pulled a few weeks back that I'm going to cross with some XXX OG but I've never done it before. Keep us posted Snut! It only takes one bean to change the scene!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 19, 2010)

snutter said:


> My thoughts exactly, dude!!! I believe that even for a lower cola, plenty of seeds will be produced. It only takes one good female seed and I'll be good to go. My plan will be to germinate about 10 seeds and hope to get 4 or 5 females from the cross. I want to make sure that I have enough to pick from... I want to make sure that the plant I choose to be the mother has the best characteristics of both plants that she comes from.
> 
> -S


To reply to your earlier post, Ya man people do post some hella bad ass info. Once someone told me the craziest idea to keep my reservoir cool, Fuckin ridiculous, same person told me to add a bunch of fuckin clorox bleach to my reservoir.

But ya man from a lower branch you should def get enough seeds, i pollinated a lower branch on both my ladys and i can count a good 7-8 seeds on the mk ultra and a good 10 on the hashplant haze so you should def get enough seeds, Also you know what would be cool man, if you cross that rhino with the amsterdam flame and also if you just pollinate the amsterdam flame with itself that way you have 3 dif strains you are growing, Amsterdam flame, White Rhino, Then som White Flame or some rhino flame or whatever you want to call it, I mean over time you could really stabelize it and create your own new dank strain bro!


----------



## snutter (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello all,

just a few quick pics and a few quick words.

The bagseed plants are chugging right along. growing like wild fire. they have fucking HUGE fan leaves. big and fat!!! I love them!

The 5 plant SOG grow is beautiful. I love looking at my girls and just seeing them so dark green, luscious, happy, and beautiful!

The 4 maybe 5 SOG reservoir is doing well. 4 of the 5 plants are making great come backs and are growing very nicely. I still haven't given up on the tiny plant in the middle. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend!

I will respond to the 2 earlier posts later today or tomorrow morning. I want to do some reading before I talk more about crossing strains to create a new one. It's not quite as easy as pollinating one plant with another... Well, it is and it isn't. We'll talk more about that later.

-S

PS Edit: Notice in the last picture the light on the left. that friggin thing has got to be 25 to 30 years old. Some guy on craigslist wanted $80 for it. I went and checked it out and laughed at him. I told him it was ancient and good luck selling it. He mentioned that maybe he should just throw it away. I offered him 5 bucks for it, which he was happy to get. heheheh. Anyways, I took it home, hooked it up, put in a new metal halide bulb, and whatta ya know, it actually worked. So far, it has turned out to be a damn fine light. Anyways, I was just thinking about how cheap all the equipment is in that picture, and smiling to myself about it. Cheap ass equipment turning out bad ass weed! Gotta love it!!!


----------



## snutter (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey all...

Well, as you y'all know I was hoping for at least one of the 2 bagseed plants to be female. Well, one of them is FOR SURE!!!  Happy days! The one on the right in the picture is showing all kinds of pre-sex female hairs. I'm so stoked!!! To be honest, I hope the other is female as well, but at the same time I'm hoping it is male. I really would like to cross it with my white rhino strain... We'll see.

Just wanted to update everyone and share my happiness!!!

-S


----------



## SeanIzen (Mar 21, 2010)

lucky you! my pride and glory baby turned out to be a male=[ oh well, if it is a male, make sure to get some pure "big bud" seeds to keep that strand, could come in handy later for crossing with some sweet sativa..
check my thread if you want I finally posted an update =D


----------



## Holamikey (Mar 22, 2010)

Damn fine lookin ladies! And congrats on the new addition to the harem!


----------



## snutter (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello all,

Well let's start out with this: I have a plant that is about 1 week from coming out of the flower room. We can also consider this a control plant since it is a single plant in a reservoir, veg'd for 5 weeks. it looks like it's going to yield very well. I'll let you all know.

The first pic below is of my female bag seed plant. If you look close you'll see that I tied down the 2 main growing colas. She wasn't filling out as nicely as I'd like, so I tied them down. This is the 2nd LST I've done to her. When she was younger I tied down the single main growing shoot. Now I've tied down 2 of the main growing shoots. She should fill out nicely now.

2nd picture is of both bag seed plants together. I believe the one on the left is going to be a male (not showing any sex signs yet). That's ok. If so, I will cross him with my white rhino.

the 3rd picture is of my SOG grows. The reservoir on the left has FIVE PLANTS in it. the one on the right also has 5 plants in it. Those ones are just starting to mature. I want to get the reservoir on the left in to my flower room NOW!! But I don't have a light available at the moment. One more week, and those plants will be moving in!!!

Things are looking really friggin good in my veg room. The flower room plants are looking fuckin awesome as well. I'll take some pics of them tonight. I truly hope that everyone of you out there are having as good as if not better results than I am! 

Damn, growing is so friggin fun!!! I LOVE IT!!! 

-S


----------



## snutter (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey all,

Well, the plants are coming along well. One problem I'm having right now is that my SOG grow is now veg'ing longer than I wanted it too. The plants are getting bigger than I wanted for comparison's sake. I don't have a light I can put it under in the flower room at the moment. I do have one plant ready to come out in about 1 week. I can't wait to get her harvested and out of there so that I can move the 5 plant SOG grow in.

The super cropped plant is showing excellent flowers. She's 3 weeks in to flowering and looking great. The cola stems are huge and fat and it looks like they will support nice sized buds.

The LST plant is doing well also. Not much to report there.

The 2 new bag seed plants are kicking major ass. I've never seen bigger fan leaves with fatter stems. Fuckin amazing. I'll take some pics of the stems soon. Quite amazing, really!!!

I added some pics. One of them shows one of my reservoir with a pump in it being drained with a new batch of nutes sitting next to it waiting to be pumped in once the old nutes are emptied out. Many people have asked me about this so I thought I'd place a pic here.

Also, I put in a pic of the main stock of one of my plants. it's 2 inches across. Pretty good size, in my opinion... 

Enjoy. I hope everyone else's grows are going well too!!!

-S


----------



## Concord Dawn (Mar 28, 2010)

dam man, that thing is a tree, its huge, LoL. great job tho.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 28, 2010)

I dream of a day where I can fill a room with 6 thousand watt vert bulbs and fill the floor with DWC tubs. Nothing seems to grow the BUSHES like DWC! 2" that's insane, keep doin ya thang!


----------



## Holamikey (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. They're looking great!


----------



## snutter (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey all,

I just wanted to talk about spotting nutrient deficiencies in our grows.

I went in to the veg room tonight and noticed that my 5 plant SOG grow was showing signs of nutrient deficiency, and most specifically Nitrogen deficient.

I attached pics of the plants and one leaf. As you can see in the pics, the leaves form brown spots or areas, and can even turn a little yellow. The yellowing might make you think that the lights are too close and the plant is too hot, but generally that probably is not the case. It's just wanting Nitrogen to stay a healthy green.

I posted these pics as a quick reference point for any of you who may see the same thing in your grows every now and then. If you see this, it's time for a nute change.

The last time I changed the nutes on these plants was on the 10th of this month (so, 20 days). I violated my own rule of not going more than 2 weeks without changing the nutes. I know better, but figured they were young enough they could go a little longer without a nute bath.. WRONG! heheh.

Anyways, what's cool is this: As long as we pay close attention to our plants, and to what we are doing, it is generally not too hard to figure out any problem that comes up with a little reasonable deduction. Since I haven't changed nutes in 20 days, it's pretty easy for me to figure out why plant is showing problems.... 

Another lesson learned.... 

-S

PS
Notice the pic of the leaf. That's the best example I could have posted!!


----------



## hardroc (Mar 31, 2010)

cal/mag or P?


----------



## snutter (Apr 1, 2010)

hardroc said:


> cal/mag or P?



I'm not sure what you're asking me here, bro...


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 1, 2010)

He's asking which deficiency you think you have. phosphorus or calcium/magnesium.


----------



## snutter (Apr 1, 2010)

Ah, ok... Well, neither actually. I think it was a nitrogen deficiency. I thought that's what I wrote in the original post.. I'll have to re-read it after I type this...


----------



## snutter (Apr 1, 2010)

now that I think about it some more, it could have also been a bit Phos deficient as well... Hence the brown spots... The important point I was trying to make is that as long as we pay attention to our plants, and what we are doing, they will always let us know when they need something, and depending on what we've been doing we should be able to figure out what that need is.  I hope that makes sense, hahahah...

-S


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 2, 2010)

snutter said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Well, the plants are coming along well. One problem I'm having right now is that my SOG grow is now veg'ing longer than I wanted it too. The plants are getting bigger than I wanted for comparison's sake. I don't have a light I can put it under in the flower room at the moment. I do have one plant ready to come out in about 1 week. I can't wait to get her harvested and out of there so that I can move the 5 plant SOG grow in.
> 
> ...


Yo S-, Everything is looking really good bro! As always im stoked to see how these turn out, Especially the amsterdamn flame. Dont know if you have done any research on it and found this, pretty interesting..

http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/amsterdamflame.html

Also man if ya get a sec take a look at my grow, only have 1-2 weeks left till chop time..

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/318129-hashplant-haze-mk-ultra-day.html


----------



## snutter (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey y'all.

I finally harvested one of my plants in the flower room. looks like it will produce around 5 oz's of good dry kind. anyways, as soon as I finished harvesting that plant, I immediately moved the 5 plant SOG grow in to the flower room. There is a picture below of what they are looking like in the flower room.



I'm VERY stoked!!!!

-S


----------



## Concord Dawn (Apr 4, 2010)

wow -S, that looks so cool, thats 5 plants? it looks like 1 big giant 1, LoL.


----------



## snutter (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey...

The Plant on the far right is the super cropped plant. She is looking very very healthy. The cola stems are FAT and THICK. I'm so hoping to see fatter buds from this.. We'll see. I am stoked that I was finally able to get my 5 plant SOG reservoir under a light last night. Now the important thing is to get another plant the flower room no later than 2 weeks. 10 days would be better, and 1 week would be ideal. The next plant to come out is the the one in the middle in the picture. But, I think she's 10 days to 2 weeks outs.. And I REFUSE to harvest early. I just want to get my cycle down to where I am pulling one reservoir out of the flower room every 7 days (10 at the most), and replacing it with a new one from the veg room... I'm close to having that as my system....  All 3 plants in this picture are no more than 10 days apart, so that's a good thing!!! heheheh.

Anyways, just wanted to say hi to every one and post a quick pic. 

Which reminds me, how are everyone elses grow's going??? Speak up!!! Let us know!!!! Place a link here for us to come check out what you have going!!! You guys know that I don't mind if you use my "journal" to post links and shit to your grow journals or photo albums... I'm cool with it...  Lets see what you have goin on, friends!!!

-S


----------



## snutter (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah I know man, huh!!! Hahahah. Yep, there are 5 plants in that one reservoir. If you look at earlier posts on this thread, you can see some pics I posted of when they were a lot younger and you could still see each one individually. I'm glad that they look so good, but unfortunately, the timing got screwed up. For this experiment, I wanted to veg the 5 plant SOG for NO more than 2 weeks. These went closer to 3 weeks veg. I didn't have a light available in the flower room, so I had to wait. Oh well, I guess we'll just see what 3 weeks of veg time yields, and then on the next one I'll make sure it only veg's for 2 weeks, and we'll see what that one yields. I'm hoping for at the least 5 oz's and as much as 8 if I'm lucky... We'll see though, bro...  Thanks for stopping by Concord. I'll catch ya later, my friend.

-S



Concord Dawn said:


> wow -S, that looks so cool, thats 5 plants? it looks like 1 big giant 1, LoL.


----------



## snutter (Apr 5, 2010)

hey guys. Well, all the plants are looking pretty kick ass. But tonight, the Super Cropped plant looked especially awesome to me so I took a pic of her. There's a few things I can say about her. By super cropping, she seems to be stronger/more sturdy. The cola stems are definitely much thicker than a non super cropped plant. They also stand up straighter towards the light and are going to be able to do a better job of holding themselves upright when they fill in with true bud mass. Speaking of, I can't wait for the colas to start filling in. They are already huge and lookin killer. This plant has about 7 or 8 perfect tops on it, and a bunch of smaller ones. it's going to be a big yielder for me!!! 

The 2nd picture is what I call "left overs." That's what was left over from a plant I just harvested a few days ago... I need to stop being lazy and get the rest of those little popcorn buds off of her...heheheheh. Seriously though, check out the WHITENESS of the White Rhino strain. the THC resins really stnad out in that picture!!!! Beautiful stuff...

I hope all of your grows are doing well!!!

-S


----------



## Mr. Sobchak (Apr 5, 2010)

Great grow man!


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 6, 2010)

I love how you have a light on each plant, amazing bushes! I'm at day 31 flowering and it's starting to bulk up, I'll have some pic updates tomorrow, any/all comments appreciated. Wish I had the space to rock out those huge ass plants like u got.


----------



## snutter (Apr 6, 2010)

What's funny is in the beginning that's how I thought everyone did it. I never thought about flowering more than one plant under one light. hahahah. It just never occurred to me... 

I'm glad that I am able to do one plant per light too man. But, I'm pretty sure that I'm going to be doing 5 plants per light now. Well, that is 5 small plants in one reservoir under one light. I REALLY like the way my SOG grow is coming along. It's looking to me like that's the way to go. In fact, my plan is to do the 5 plant SOG in one reservoir and also incorporate the super cropping technique as well. I think this will yield the most weed with the least amount of veg time. I won't be having to veg for more than 2 weeks, and I'm positive that I'll never get less than 5 oz's per reservoir.  sounds good to me!!!

-S



Someguy15 said:


> I love how you have a light on each plant, amazing bushes! I'm at day 31 flowering and it's starting to bulk up, I'll have some pic updates tomorrow, any/all comments appreciated. Wish I had the space to rock out those huge ass plants like u got.


----------



## snutter (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey all,

quick update tonight.

The first picture I've attached is a neat one to talk about. What I'd like to point out is the fan leaves. Look at them suckers just reaching straight up for the light!!! That is one happy healthy plant!!! It's like they just can't get enough, and so they're stretching as hard as they possibly can to reach the sun.. hahah. 

The 2nd pic is of my 5 plant SOG grow. It grew over 5 inches in ONE NIGHT!!!! One friggin night. That's crazy!!! I set the light where I wanted it last night, thinking it'd be ok for a few days. But NO! I had to raise it tonight. They are happy and doing well also. heheh.

In the 3rd picture, the plant on the right hand side is the super crop plant. She's coming right along. Big fat colas filling in with true bud mass. 

I tell you guys, sometimes I really wish that we could all walk in to each others grow rooms and show off to each other what we have going on. Man that'd be awesome. I mean, it's truly hard to realize what's going on in my flower room unless you walk in there for yourself. So beautiful, so amazing. I'm a happy man. I love this hobby!! I'm positive that each and every one of you feels the same way I do.... 

-S


----------



## snutter (Apr 6, 2010)

There's actually 2 plants in the reservoir on the left hand side of this picture. And they're begging to be lollipopped. That's my protege/brother's job. He's slackin off, damnit. And, there's a few leaves on the tops of the reservoirs and on the ground too that all need to be cleaned up. Also his job!!! He's screwing with the master/student relationship. I'm gonna have to chastise him!!! hahahah.  Seriously though, I just really like this picture. The 2 plants in the reservoir on the left are so happy. I can't stop looking at the fan leaves reaching for the sun... soooooo friggin cool!!!!


----------



## Concord Dawn (Apr 6, 2010)

holy shit!! LoL


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 7, 2010)

haha I still can't get over those stalks! Maybe a DWC tub is in store next year when I have more space, I'll probably even have a 400 i could dedicate to a shrub. lol checked the trichs lately? I even spotted a few amber myself and I've yet to see a hair mature. Expecting that to come next week though; love watching the plants change over time.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 7, 2010)

Beautiful as always brol
This is only your 2nd go around too eh?


----------



## Holamikey (Apr 7, 2010)

Looking excellent! You're doing great work! Man, my second grow was in soil and I killed 4 plants! Ur second grow andits like u were born to do this! I've got grownthree going right now. I finally started! Took 9 cuts total, the first batch of three are vegging, the second batch of three has roots on two of em, and the third batch of tree may not be needed since I only have 2 totes with 3 pots each. I'm going to fill tote number two either tonight or tomorrow and the pics will follow. I wonder what I'll do with my extra clones...... I can't imagine nobody wanting some XXX OG. 

Keep up the good work S!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 13, 2010)

snutter said:


> Hey all,
> 
> quick update tonight.
> 
> ...


Yo S- lookin good man, any new updates? So your thinking the SOG is going to be the biggest most effecient yield?  I think next grow im going to go with a scrog because i think it will allow me to maximize my cabinet space!

But i hear ya man this truly is an amazing hobby and it def gives me something to look forward to, i dont think most people understand the effort and knowledge it takes to do this.. Working with my plants is honestly just as calming as being high for me.

Quick update on my status man, im 2 days away from being 9 weeks into the 12/12 switch and think at most i have another week, if that. Most tri's are cloudy and some are barely starting speckle with some amber. Couple questions i have for you as this will be my first harvest, How long do you generally flush before you chop? How do i know when the bud is dry enough to start curing, i dont want to under dry or over dry, ive researched this and cant seem to find exactly what im looking for.

-Phelps


----------



## Da420Monkey (Apr 13, 2010)

snutter said:


> There's actually 2 plants in the reservoir on the left hand side of this picture. And they're begging to be lollipopped. That's my protege/brother's job. He's slackin off, damnit. And, there's a few leaves on the tops of the reservoirs and on the ground too that all need to be cleaned up. Also his job!!! He's screwing with the master/student relationship. I'm gonna have to chastise him!!! hahahah.  Seriously though, I just really like this picture. The 2 plants in the reservoir on the left are so happy. I can't stop looking at the fan leaves reaching for the sun... soooooo friggin cool!!!!


 They look amazing bro!! i can't wait to see the end result!!


----------



## Holamikey (Apr 14, 2010)

Yo S! Got the new journal up and running finally! Woo hoo! I'm not sure how to link to it but it's called Xxx og dwc and it's in the journals area. Czech it out folks and let me know what you think. LATER!


----------



## wush (Apr 16, 2010)

they look great man subscribed


----------



## snutter (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey MP,

were you able to figure all this out. In general I do a two week flush. straight tap water, but I still keep my pH levels around 5.5. I do this because I assume that there is still nutes in the plants, and keeping the pH level constant will help them to finish using up what ever is left. I don't know if this is true or not, but it makes sense in my mind. heheh.

yeah, I'd say 10 weeks is long enough for flowering. My white rhino strain loves 10 weeks. NO LESS for them here. That's what I've learned, and I don't mind letting them go that long. I'm about to move one of the bag seed plants in to the flower room tonight. I'll take pics. It's fuckin huge now dude!!! I can't believe it's growth rate. It seems to grow 4 to 5 inches a night. amazing.

as for curing, well.... that's a hard subject. I personally just let my plants hang dry in the dark. generally it takes a week to 9 days. 10 at the most and they are as dry as I want them to be. I then take them out of the dark and put them in to a plastic bag. I close the bag, and then open it 4 or 5 times a day (basically burping it) letting out the old air and letting in new fresh air... This seems to finish the curing process well for me. I do this for the next few days, until I'm satisfied with the smell and dryness. A good test is to take a stem and try to break it. It should make a crisp "snap" when you do. That's perfect dryness!!! But ya know, there is so much literature on the web for how to dry and then cure your pot... I'd say just do some reading (tho you probably already have, know you), and then try some methods out until you find one that works well for you. I can say this: If done incorrectly, you will lose the beautiful smell that comes with well grown weed. I learned that from my first tries at drying and curing (I tried to dry it too quickly). Instead of smelling skunky, it smelled like fresh grass, or something like it. But not like pot. I like my weed to stink! My current method for drying and then curing seems to keep the smell, and that makes me and other people who smoke it happy.  Slow and steady wins the race. That seems to be true for every aspect of growing good pot! heheh. Patience... it can be a bitch sometimes, but can also make all the difference in the world.

Good luck to ya bro. I'm sure that you'll figure out your method. You're a great grower!

-S




Michael Phelps said:


> Yo S- lookin good man, any new updates? So your thinking the SOG is going to be the biggest most effecient yield? I think next grow im going to go with a scrog because i think it will allow me to maximize my cabinet space!
> 
> But i hear ya man this truly is an amazing hobby and it def gives me something to look forward to, i dont think most people understand the effort and knowledge it takes to do this.. Working with my plants is honestly just as calming as being high for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## snutter (Apr 21, 2010)

This is my 2nd go around on my own. Like I said in the past, I lived with the master grower who taught me most of what I know. Though looking back on it, he didnt teach me all that much. I was basically just a laborer for him. I did all the bullshit work, while he did the important stuff. But I did learn some important things there... and every thing else I learned from reading the web, this site, and trial and error. I'm quite happy with my results so far though! Man, you should see the plant I started harvesting last night. It's by far the best one I've grown yet. The trichome production is unreal, and the size of the colas turned out great!!! I'm just so happy to be turning out such quality pot at such an early stage of my growing culture... I mean, from what I've read it's taken people years to turn out the quality of weed that I produce, in less than 8 months of grwoing on my own. And a lot of that success has been from talking with people like you and others on this site. The knowledge is invaluable.  So I feel fortunate... 

Take it easy man. I will have a good update tonight with lots of pics. I have some really great things to talk about and some awesome pics to show ya all!!! 

-S



hardroc said:


> Beautiful as always brol
> This is only your 2nd go around too eh?


----------



## snutter (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wanted to also say sorry to you all that I haven't been around for a while. It's been a weird life going on for me, and it's sometimes been hard for me to get up the necessary desire to post an update... There's been some major changes going on for me, and it's been hard to assimilate it all, stay positive (when all I want to do is focus on the negative), and continue to enjoy life and the great process of growing weed... I have noticed that once I log in here though, I have a hard time not writing a post, or responding to other threads. I love this site. It's an excellent community and I'm happy to be a part of it. I'm also happy to have made some good friends with you guys... So thanks for stopping by and taking the time to read my posts, replying to them, and generally caring about my grows. It is appreciated and it's an honor.

-S


----------



## drgreenthum (Apr 21, 2010)

Fucking beautiful. Only words that can come to mind. 

Posted by snutter: " So beautiful, so amazing. I'm a happy man. I love this hobby!! I'm positive that each and every one of you feels the same way I do.... "
I know exactly how you feel man it's amazing, all of my problems go away as soon as I walk through that door.

If you want to check out my mini bush: https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/323894-chemdawg-dwc.html


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 21, 2010)

snutter said:


> Hey MP,
> 
> were you able to figure all this out. In general I do a two week flush. straight tap water, but I still keep my pH levels around 5.5. I do this because I assume that there is still nutes in the plants, and keeping the pH level constant will help them to finish using up what ever is left. I don't know if this is true or not, but it makes sense in my mind. heheh.
> 
> ...


I Read alot of different stuff, Alot of people claim fllushing is a myth... I doubt it, alot of people say flush till every leaf is yellow... seems excessive, Alot of people said 1-2 weeks, I ended up flushing for a week of just straight distilled water,i would have flushed for two and will next time but that would have put my girls 11 weeks into flower and they would have been to ripe, They were ready to be cut. I mean im not close to being done cutting and manicuring, i figure within the next 2 days though, its a long and time consuming process, but i love the scissor hash haha.

Ya 10 weeks honestly seems more realistic i think, If you dont mind me asking where did your white rhino strain come from? Breeder? Or clone? Or bagseed? Nice dude thats badass on the amsterdamn flame, the info i looked up on it said only great things, cant wait to see the pic.

Ya ive def read alot about curing at this point, i really just wanted to get your subject on the matter cause you always have good plausible reasons for doing what you do, In your opinion should i wait till the stem snaps then cure it? Or would you wait till it is dry enough where it almost snaps? I think im going to cure in Glass Jars cause i have a bunch of them. I hope i dont loose the smell cause it is super potent, Especially the Mk Ultra, no joke man today when i was manicuring it i had to put on a resperator to filter out the smell cause it was so stank it was making me dizzy.

Ya man patience is key, like ive said im a very patient person so this all works good for me haha.

Thanks for the kind words.

Yo man on another note, cheer up Bro, sounds like youve had some hardships lately, that def sucks! Sometimes the negative thoughts just suck you into a vortex and its way hard to get out, my only advice is, and i know its hard but just try and keep yourself busy!


----------



## DaveCoulier (Apr 21, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> I Read alot of different stuff, Alot of people claim fllushing is a myth... I doubt it, alot of people say flush till every leaf is yellow... seems excessive, Alot of people said 1-2 weeks, I ended up flushing for a week of just straight distilled water,i would have flushed for two and will next time but that would have put my girls 11 weeks into flower and they would have been to ripe, They were ready to be cut. I mean im not close to being done cutting and manicuring, i figure within the next 2 days though, its a long and time consuming process, but i love the scissor hash haha.
> 
> Ya 10 weeks honestly seems more realistic i think, If you dont mind me asking where did your white rhino strain come from? Breeder? Or clone? Or bagseed? Nice dude thats badass on the amsterdamn flame, the info i looked up on it said only great things, cant wait to see the pic.
> 
> ...


Phelps, check out this thread for good info about curing. 

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237


----------



## hardroc (Apr 25, 2010)

Can't wait to see your harveted plant and the rest of them beauties.


----------



## snutter (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey guys, there was a death in my family Friday night. One of my Aunts died. We weren't super close (though we were close, if that makes any sense), but she was an awesome lady, and I loved her. So, I haven't been on line much. 

I do have a great update on each style of plant I have growing, with pics to add as well... I'll try to post it all soon. I hope all of you are having a better weekend than I am. 

Remember to take the time to tell your loved ones you love them... You never know if it may be the last time you see them. I am happy that I saw her a couple of weeks ago, told her I loved her and gave her a hug and a kiss when I left her house that night... There is some comfort there.

It's so crazy how fleeting life is. She was happy, seemed healthy (though a bit over weight), full of life, and was in her early 50's. And now she's gone, that fast, and with no warning at all.. Early 50's is too young to die. But you just never know, I guess...

If you're wondering, she died sitting in her chair watching T.V. The doctors are speculating that is was a fast, acute, heart attack. We'll know more this coming week after her autopsy is concluded...

Take care, all.. 
-S


----------



## Concord Dawn (Apr 26, 2010)

sorry to hear that -S.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 26, 2010)

Yo S- Sorry to hear about your aunt man, dont worry about the pics bro, just spend time with your family and grieve.. We will all still be here when you come back..


----------



## snutter (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm back now. I'll be adding an update tonight.

Any one else got any updates on how their grows are going? Post here and I'll come check them out! 

-S


----------



## hardroc (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's the Orange Mass I just finished up,
and here's the Blue Widow & Bubba Kush I just put into flower
my condolences man.........


----------



## Concord Dawn (Apr 27, 2010)

good to hear, heres my girl today, been 46 days of flowering.


----------



## TheGreenThumbNewb (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey man.

My condolences.

Here is a quick update of my girls at day 12 flowering. My first grow.


----------



## Holamikey (Apr 28, 2010)

My condolences. I hope all is well besides that. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 28, 2010)

So both girls are chopped and almost dried, There is still a little Hashplant Haze that has maybe 1 day left of drying before throwing in the jars. So far ive came out with just over 5 0z's and am guessing i will still get one more. In total a few grams shy of to 0z's of Mk Ultra and Just over a QP of Hph.


----------



## snutter (Apr 29, 2010)

Dude, the shit is looking so damn good man!!! You have really dialed in your growing techniques. I'm stoked for you brother! We've had so many discussions and sent each other so many PM's dude. I'm just glad to see that you are reaping the fruition of your hard work. I know how much you've read and how much we've talked and it's just good to see you putting out some nice quality smoke, my friend!! I just wish me could smoke some together. Maybe someday, brutha... 

-S

Keep us updated on your grow, bro!!



hardroc said:


> Here's the Orange Mass I just finished up,
> and here's the Blue Widow & Bubba Kush I just put into flower
> my condolences man.........


----------



## snutter (Apr 29, 2010)

You know CD, your plants look so fuckin healthy and green. They look really good. But, I have to say this: the pics you posted are 46 days in to flower??? I'm looking at the pics, and I don't hardly see any bud mass on them... I'm a bit worried about your bud size this late in to flowering for you. You should have some pretty big colas by day 46. I'll put a couple pics of what my girls look like around day 44 of flowering...

I can't remember for sure, but do you have an HPS light? Or are you using CFL's only? That can be what's making the difference. If the plants don't get enough lumens, they won't produce thick bud mass. They will produce bud, but it won't be as thick as it can be when using a HID light... Your plants look very healthy dude, but for 46 days in flower, they really should be a lot thicker with bud mass. Here's some pics showing what I see around day 46 of flowering...


-S




Concord Dawn said:


> good to hear, heres my girl today, been 46 days of flowering.


----------



## snutter (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds killer dude... I'm stoked to hear you went with the jar method for finishing (curing) your weed. I'll be interested to know what you think about it as for as retaining good smell, and also getting the bud to a nice dryness/smokeness.. Well cured pot smokes the best. It burns hot, and clean, leaving a very "white" ash. There's generally no harshness when you take a hit, and it goes down nice and easy. That's my favorite. All though I must admit this: Sometimes there's nothing like taking that ONE bong hit (or what ever you smoke out of), and you hold it in for about 3 or 4 seconds, then the next thing you know your coughing and hacking, and coughing your lungs out some more... We all know that that hit usually means you're gonna be one stoned out mother fucker... I've always thought that was an interesting phenomenon.. me and my buddies have always figured that it's due to being so excited to get stoned that you take the biggest hit you can, and sometimes it's a strain you haven't had and it expands more than you expected, makes you hack a lung, and stones your brains out. Either way, it's always a good thing.

Update on my grow coming in the next few hours, my friends..

-S




Michael Phelps said:


> So both girls are chopped and almost dried, There is still a little Hashplant Haze that has maybe 1 day left of drying before throwing in the jars. So far ive came out with just over 5 0z's and am guessing i will still get one more. In total a few grams shy of to 0z's of Mk Ultra and Just over a QP of Hph.
> 
> View attachment 905915
> View attachment 905916
> ...


----------



## Concord Dawn (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks -S, yes i have only 6-23 watt bulbs, i know i could do better with HID, but this in a 2x2x4 cardboard box, its all i have for now. i was just happy that out of 2 bag seeds planted that 1 was a female, LoL. she should be some good smoke tho. also, im just thrilled that its really working for me this time and how good its been.


----------



## Concord Dawn (Apr 29, 2010)

oh, and btw, very nice buds you have there!!!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks man,
Time, practice and ALOT of patients lol
I'd smoke 1 with ya anyday, if the gov would give me a pardon.........lol still not allowed outta Canada
I'd love to try some of your killer White Rino, I know it would put me on my ass.



snutter said:


> Dude, the shit is looking so damn good man!!! You have really dialed in your growing techniques. I'm stoked for you brother! We've had so many discussions and sent each other so many PM's dude. I'm just glad to see that you are reaping the fruition of your hard work. I know how much you've read and how much we've talked and it's just good to see you putting out some nice quality smoke, my friend!! I just wish me could smoke some together. Maybe someday, brutha...
> 
> -S
> 
> Keep us updated on your grow, bro!!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 29, 2010)

snutter said:


> Sounds killer dude... I'm stoked to hear you went with the jar method for finishing (curing) your weed. I'll be interested to know what you think about it as for as retaining good smell, and also getting the bud to a nice dryness/smokeness.. Well cured pot smokes the best. It burns hot, and clean, leaving a very "white" ash. There's generally no harshness when you take a hit, and it goes down nice and easy. That's my favorite. All though I must admit this: Sometimes there's nothing like taking that ONE bong hit (or what ever you smoke out of), and you hold it in for about 3 or 4 seconds, then the next thing you know your coughing and hacking, and coughing your lungs out some more... We all know that that hit usually means you're gonna be one stoned out mother fucker... I've always thought that was an interesting phenomenon.. me and my buddies have always figured that it's due to being so excited to get stoned that you take the biggest hit you can, and sometimes it's a strain you haven't had and it expands more than you expected, makes you hack a lung, and stones your brains out. Either way, it's always a good thing.
> 
> Update on my grow coming in the next few hours, my friends..
> 
> -S


So far man it is really really bringing the smell out, The hashplant haze is super sweet, ive honestly never smelled herb like it before, The mk ultra is really pungent but almost fruity, kinda smells like it was rolled in dogshit then mixed in with an array of different berries... I know that sounds weird but it smells super dank haha, each day it gets alittle stronger to, and i just jared my last set of buds. Overall weight 54 g's of MK Ultra 116 g's of Hashplant haze, so just a couple grams shy of 6 oz's, Im thinkin if that lemon skunk wouldnt have died i probably would have got around a half pound.

The one thing i can say is now thats its curing its really hard for me not to pick out the occasional bud and smoke it... I mean i got 6oz's personal till next grow is done so i guess im good haha but im still trying to not smoke it till its at its full potential.

Ya dude i get what your saying and i do love taking those fat bong rips to, thing is i can generally only take one them im good on the bong haha. But i do agree with you that different strains probably do have a different likely hood of how they will expand and what not. 

Word cant wait to see it. Here is some pics of harvested dried herb all jarred up.



Hashplant Haze


MK ultra


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jun 7, 2010)

Yo S- where ya been bro?

Hope all is well...


----------



## Da420Monkey (Jun 9, 2010)

yeah man you all good we miss you out here
!!


----------



## snutter (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm back guys... was on hiatus there for a while. The garden is going great and I have lots to write about. I'm a bit busy at the moment, but I'll have an update very soon. I've missed hangin around here, that's for sure!!! hehheh.

-S


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 15, 2010)

Glad to hear your still kickin, I'll be waiting for that update bro!


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jun 15, 2010)

snutter said:


> I'm back guys... was on hiatus there for a while. The garden is going great and I have lots to write about. I'm a bit busy at the moment, but I'll have an update very soon. I've missed hangin around here, that's for sure!!! hehheh.
> 
> -S


 Its about time you got back. Nice to see you again.


----------



## Concord Dawn (Jun 16, 2010)

good to hear everything is ok.


----------



## Da420Monkey (Jun 16, 2010)

Glad to hear it!!!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jun 18, 2010)

Good to have you back bro, we have all missed your knowledge and presence..


----------



## snutter (Jul 2, 2010)

Dudes, I am soooo sorry that I've been such a slacker... What can I say... I suck!!! hahahah.

Anyways, I will be back at it here. I've REALLY missed posting and talking plants and growing with you all. I just haven't had much time. I have a hell of an update for every one, but it's 2:30 am and I'm going to bed. I plan on writing an update this morning after I wake up, during breakfast. let's just that the update will start with a couple good harvests, and will finish with a spider mite infestation... I hate those little fuckers!!! See ya'all soonest..

-S


----------



## Concord Dawn (Jul 2, 2010)

good to see ya back-S, cant wait for the stories, LoL.


----------



## Holamikey (Jul 20, 2010)

MITES! I've battled them too. Resistent little bastards! Then they were gone, all was well, had two hot days and BAM they're back. It's ok, I'm harvesting in three days so I just grabbed the shop vac and sucked those little bastards off! Trying of course to not damage the trichs. Sucessful mission if there ever was one. Keep it green S!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 20, 2010)

Yo S- Hope all is well bro... Havnt been on to much lately, love to hear how everything's going..

Hit me back

-Phelps


----------

